# HD Net and Eminem Concert



## ZigSteenine (Apr 18, 2006)

They aired an Eminem concert the other day. Kewl. But the ****ers HEAVILY censored it both in audio and in video. They wouldn't even show someone flipping the bird and they were blurring some peeps t-shirts. That is vugged up for a channel of that stature.

I emailed them 2 days ago. Of course, no response. If you are going to carry a program and are not bound by the constraints of the FCC, then air the damn thing. If you are going to censor it, then just don't carry the ****ing thing at all.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

They are bound by the constraints of the FCC, and just because you like seeing people with dirty words or sayings on their T-shirts and Eminem spewing explicatives, doesn't mean that everyone else does.. If it were a late night event, perhaps they would have censored it less. Maybe not.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

normang said:


> They are bound by the constraints of the FCC


Wrong. HDNet is not a broadcast network.

Get your facts straight, the FCC doesn't control everything


----------



## zmark (Apr 18, 2005)

> They are bound by the constraints of the FCC


Why? they do not braodcast Over the air like a network. If satellite can carry porn channels, which is definately not FCC kosher, then why can't HDNet show an uncensored concert?


----------



## spykedvodka (Jan 31, 2006)

MTV showed a program on their Scared Straight program about 4 - 5 years ago. It was uncensored because they wanted to show the reality of prision. Everyother word was F*CK - non censured. They did have a disclaimer throughout the program though.


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

normang said:


> ...just because you like seeing people with dirty words or sayings on their T-shirts and Eminem spewing explicatives, doesn't mean that everyone else does...


I agree, I don't like excessive usage of profanity. I do however like seeing nudity and sexual activity on television.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

HD Net does not have to follow the FCC's broadcast decency standards but they have chosen to do so to a certain extent (as ALL cable channels do, to differing extents) on their own. Most networks have a standard ... I was watching "Sturgis" on NatGeo HD last night and they blurring inflatable women in one scene because they were performing a sex act (and yet showed a topless real woman's tits in another scene the blur guy must have missed). HD Net has chosen to follow a standard that doesn't air certain things.

Perhaps they should have dropped their standard editing for the Eminem special (such as ESPN2 dropped their editing when they aired the Bobby Knight story edited on ESPN and less edited on ESPN2). It's their decision.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

normang said:


> They are bound by the constraints of the FCC, and just because you like seeing people with dirty words or sayings on their T-shirts and Eminem spewing explicatives, doesn't mean that everyone else does.. If it were a late night event, perhaps they would have censored it less. Maybe not.


HDNet, or TNT or USA Network for that matter is no more bound by the FCC then HBO or Showtime. There is nothing FCC related from keeping the programming people at Cartoon Network or Boomberang from going to their sister stations vast library of softcore porn and airing The Erotic Hotel series from Cinemax at 3 in the afternoon.

The chains of the FCC only apply to over the air radio and TV. Non premium cable channels edit content to appease advertisers and the over sensitive type. That's why I subscribe to both satellite radio services and 44 premium movie channels. F The FCC.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It does make you wonder though... Why show a censored Eminem concert? His fans are used to it and want to see it... people who don't aren't his fans!


----------



## ZigSteenine (Apr 18, 2006)

HDMe said:


> It does make you wonder though... Why show a censored Eminem concert? His fans are used to it and want to see it... people who don't aren't his fans!


I agree. The concert was analgous to a network airing Debbie Does Dallas and then editing the sex scenes.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Are they airing the concert in both primetime and after 11PM timeslots? If so , have you done a comparison between the two to see if the late night ones are less edited than the pt airings?


----------



## ZigSteenine (Apr 18, 2006)

Fifty Caliber said:


> I do however like seeing nudity and sexual activity on television.


There wasn't any nudity. But there was sexual activity and it got blurred too. But that might have been a good thing because it involved two fat chicks and a midget!! :lol:

And bidger, this was an 8PM airing. A scan in my browser doesn't show another airing of the concert scheduled so we may never know.


----------

